# Skink Lizard. He lives in our garden. Photo's here.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone!!! We have a little Skink living in our back garden. He comes out for a feed of mince small bits. When we feed the Willie Wag tail he picks up the left over's. They are really fast and shy. But he is slowly getting a little friendly ill try to get a better photo of him today and post it here. So please come back and see our Skink. They have a pretty pattern on there skin.

Long Skinny Skink. Lizard.Checking things out.




Heading back home.


Thank you for stopping by.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh what a cute little fellow  he's gorgeous


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> Oh what a cute little fellow  he's gorgeous


Thank you Niamhf. We think he is cute to. They sure can run fast though.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

What a beautiful little garden inhabitant Lyn! 

Ever since I was a small child I've loved lizards! We have something here we call Aligator lizards... They're probably in the skink family by the way they look.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> What a beautiful little garden inhabitant Lyn!
> 
> Ever since I was a small child I've loved lizards! We have something here we call Aligator lizards... They're probably in the skink family by the way they look.


Thank you Julie... There are Aligator Lizards out here to but they grow up to be big ones.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

What a little cutie. They are great to have around the house as they eat insects. I often find little ones scurrying around the place.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

I love lizards too. You are very lucky to live somewhere where you see them all the time! Nice pics Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Penzance said:


> I love lizards too. You are very lucky to live somewhere where you see them all the time! Nice pics Lyn!


Thank you Simon... We have lots of different Lizards out here. They are pretty cool animals. They eat all sorts of bugs. Insects to. I'm glad you liked my photos...



Kate C said:


> What a little cutie. They are great to have around the house as they eat insects. I often find little ones scurrying around the place.


Thank you Kate.. At least these don't bite you they get friendly after a while. He didn't come out this afternoon so will have to try for a photo tomorrow...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He's a handsome little fellow! Have you named him yet?
I like to name all the "regular" animals that come to visit my garden. 
Your guy looks like a "Larry" to me!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You got some really nice pics, Lyn! 
I'm quite familiar with those fellows and see them often during Summer time.
They really are fast and I'm impressed you managed to take those photos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skink*

You have your own little zoo right in your back yard. Great pics, Lyn. Blessings,
Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> You have your own little zoo right in your back yard. Great pics, Lyn. Blessings,
> Jo Ann:budge:


Thank you JoAnn. We have lots of wildlife in our backyard..



aluz said:


> You got some really nice pics, Lyn!
> I'm quite familiar with those fellows and see them often during Summer time.
> They really are fast and I'm impressed you managed to take those photos! :thumbsup:


Thank you Ana. I had to stand at the back door and hole the lizard wasn't watching I snapped the photo quick as soon as I go out the door they bolt and then they are gone in a half of a second... I was lucky to get the photo...



FaeryBee said:


> *He's a handsome little fellow! Have you named him yet?
> I like to name all the "regular" animals that come to visit my garden.
> Your guy looks like a "Larry" to me!*


Thank you Deb. I have names for the Willie wag tail and our two Magpies that come.. I didn't think to name the Lizard but come to think of it Larry is a good name for him. I think I'll call him that now maybe he will get use to his name and come when called instead of running away....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, what great pictures! He really is a handsome little lizard  

We had skinks in Florida when we lived there, they are definitely really fast! I always wanted to catch one when I was little


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Larry is stunning Lyn, are they the same as their smaller cousins, when they are threatened or scared they can detach thier tail and it stays there wriggling to distract the predator whilst they make a run for it?:budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Larry is stunning Lyn, are they the same as their smaller cousins, when they are threatened or scared they can detach thier tail and it stays there wriggling to distract the predator whilst they make a run for it?:budgie:


Cathy I'm not sure but I know the lizards you are talking about they are black and thiner. I'll ask mum she may no.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Hahaha he's a cutie! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very cool pics Lyn, thank you for sharing. We have blue ones where I work, 
and they are very pretty...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Whoa, that is one cool looking lizard with such a straight body - like a snake with legs. I'd try to catch him if I saw him outside my house



FaeryBee said:


> *He's a handsome little fellow! Have you named him yet?
> I like to name all the "regular" animals that come to visit my garden.
> Your guy looks like a "Larry" to me!*


Hey, he also looks like a Larry to me and I'd name him _Lounge Lizard Larry_


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jedikeet said:


> Whoa, that is one cool looking lizard with such a straight body - like a snake with legs. I'd try to catch him if I saw him outside my house
> 
> Hey, he also looks like a Larry to me and I'd name him _Lounge Lizard Larry_


Thanks Nick. Larry does look like a small snake. We also have lizards that have no feet they are called legless Lizards. Ill have to find one and take a photo of it they really do look like snakes they have tricked us many times.


----------

